#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which is the interesting place you have visited in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

Travelling is one of the refreshing things in the world. Travelling allows us to witness other cultures and how people lived. Recently I visited Batticaloa I love that city very much especially the beaches.SO guys tell me about the interesting place you have visited in Sri Lanka.

----------


## RyanRay

i would like to visit ella, kandy , sigiriya rock in sri lanka...

----------


## Bhavya

> i would like to visit ella, kandy , sigiriya rock in sri lanka...


I already visited Kandy almost three times, And yes Ella and Sigiriya are in my bucket list as well.

----------

